# Wanted: Big saddle



## chris667 (25 Jan 2009)

Hello 

For my latest project, codename "Lazarus", I'm going to need a big, comfy saddle. Wide is good, so is scruffy. My OU meetings are going to involve sessions at Reading College, which is a hotspot for cycle theft, which means the less cool the better. Not even leaving my tourer there, even with its coating of oldfartinum.






There'll be a thread about this soon....

Thanks in advance, 

Chris.


----------



## l4dva (1 Feb 2009)

Did you manage to find one??

I could have just what your after, its a gel saddle and big very comfortable...i'd have to check what make/model it is


----------



## Soltydog (2 Feb 2009)

I've got an oldish big saddle in the garage lying around , i'll take a pic later on & send it to you, see if it's of any use


----------



## Soltydog (2 Feb 2009)

pics as promised









Not too clear, but it's about 200mm wide 250mm long & weighs about 800g

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## chris667 (3 Feb 2009)

I'm sorted now. Cheers, guys!
You wait ages for a saddle, then numpteen come along at once.


----------



## peanut (3 Feb 2009)

oooooooooooh that is soooooooooo uncool


----------

